# Anyone from IBEW #415?



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

theres alot more perks to joining than just pension! good luck


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

Don't consider it, do it. Fair wage, health/dental insurance, sense of brotherhood and the pension.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Skblay said:


> Don't consider it, do it. Fair wage, health/dental insurance, sense of brotherhood and the pension.


most of the guys I work with have been organized in. their only regret is not doing it sooner


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> most of the guys I work with have been organized in. their only regret is not doing it sooner


 I organized in and that was my only regret


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Skblay said:


> I organized in and that was my only regret


its easy to leave if u feel that way


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> its easy to leave if u feel that way


 leave? I was saying my only regret was not organizing sooner. I was telling the guy to join I'm not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

Skblay said:


> I organized in and that was my only regret


lol, my mistake. it sounded like u regretted organizing in, sorry


----------



## Skblay (May 15, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> lol, my mistake. it sounded like u regretted organizing in, sorry


 no problem


----------

